# I enjoyed it



## mirind4

Dag!

For example I am in the situation where I would say to my friends after a nice night: "I enjoyed the party"
My attempts:
Ik heb de party genoten.
Or if I want to simplify it: Ik heb die genoten.
Are these corrects?

Dank je wel!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb *van* de party genoten.
Ik heb ervan genoten.


----------



## mirind4

thank you very much!


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb *van* de party genoten.
> Ik heb ervan genoten.



Party? Zeg niet dat dit na het alomtegenwoordige 'kids' voor kinderen ook in zwang geraakt is. Tot nader order is dat...

"Ik heb *van* het feest genoten."
"Ik heb *van* de fuif genoten."


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Party? Zeg niet dat dit na het alomtegenwoordige 'kids' voor kinderen ook in zwang geraakt is. Tot nader order is dat...
> 
> "Ik heb *van* het feest genoten."
> "Ik heb *van* de fuif genoten."


Oei, dat is al common usage  van toen ik uitging (en, kijk naar mijn profiel, da's al een tijdje geleden). En mijn dochter heeft een paar maanden geleden een house warming party gehouden.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Oei, dat is al common usage  van toen ik uitging (en, kijk naar mijn profiel, da's al een tijdje geleden). En mijn dochter heeft een paar maanden geleden een house warming party gehouden.


Vroeger heette dit bij ons een TD . Ik kan mij vergissen maar ik denk niet dat deze benaming nog gebruikelijk is. Je had ook nog het woord _instuif. 
_


----------



## YellowOnline

NewtonCircus said:


> Vroeger heette dit bij ons een TD . Ik kan mij vergissen maar ik denk niet dat deze benaming nog gebruikelijk is.



_TD_ (_thé dansant_) wordt (werd?) enkel in Vlaanderen gebruikt. Ik ben geen xenofobe purist, maar mensen die Nederlands als vreemde taal leren breng ik liever Nederlandse woorden bij ipv. ontleningen.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik zou inderdaad voor _het feest_ gaan. Best veel Nederlanders vinden het overigens irritant als onnodig Engelse woorden (_party_) gebruikt woorden in een verder Nederlands gesprek.


----------

